# My little college setup



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I am currently a college student majoring in Information Technology Management, living off campus with all my audio video desires.

Right now this is what i am running:
-Arcam AVR-300 receiver. I love this thing, so very much power and sounds great even though its not the latest in tech.
- Denon dvd player (which i never really use, i even forgot what model it is)
- desktop is my main source for movies, music, and whatever else. Using a HT Omega Striker soundcard through optical to the receiver. This card is pretty amazing and does everything i would want it to. also sounds excellent.
- NHT Classic Threes for front speakers. LOVE them.
- Klipsch RC-64 center channel that does not match at all with my NHT speakers. I hate it, but i got them from a dealer damaged and i repaired it so i got it for cheap.
- Rears are some single driver (3"?) computer speakers that sound ok for what they are but really need to replace them with something. preferably some NHT Zeros.
- LLT 15" Fi Q sub. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rted/4334-what-i-discovered-my-llt-build.html
- EP2500 only using one channel and a ART clean box to amp the signal.
- Tv wise right now i am using a 25" CRT tv. i know, i have an awesome sound system, the tv will come eventually.

First thing to be upgraded will be a TV or sub EQ. really need a tv but my sub could use some EQing.
Any questions feel free to ask. its pretty straightforward for a slowly building system.


----------

